# Spell Casting in Witch Woods!



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Even though we are not setting up our whole big home haunt this year
I couldn't let Halloween come and go without haunting something...

So I took a weekend and haunting an old log building on the farm where I grew up.

Here's one photo of how it turned out



I have many more to post when I have time!

Hope everyone has a Sinister Season!
Cheers SS


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow this turned out so Kewl!!! Really creepy. I wouldn't even dare to go trick or treating there myself


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is Awesome. U take great pics too.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The lighting is sensational!!!! Well done.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nicely done. That's a great shot.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Beautiful pic! The lighting is perfect!


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

I love that!!!...My Hepsabah (my witch), would LOVE to do spells there!!!...Great job!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous picture, SS!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great scene...great lighting!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It's scenes like that which make me say "Ah, Halloween"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a beautiful picture. The old building is such a perfect backdrop.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Love the glow in the shack... scratch that... Love it all!

That's Halloween right there! Ghoul Friday's got it right!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Great scene!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

This is what Halloween is all about for me. The trees, the fence, the light showing though the boards in the old building, just perfect. I would love to see in person.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome- love the lighting.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is just awesome SS!! Holy crap, I just love it!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastic lighting!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very Cool!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool!! Thanks for the great feed back everybody!!
I too love when a picture seems to capture that special Halloween feeling!

Good News I've Just posted my Top 13 Favourite Halloween Pictures of this haunted display!

Hope you all enjoy them too!
Happy Haunting!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! Those pictures are artwork in and of themselves, the scene is nothing short of amazing! Breathtaking atmosphere!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those pictures are just amazing!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the composition on this. I'd love to see more pics.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow ScreamingS, that is one amazing haunted scene. It looks just like it could be a real witch's house and she is casting and creeping! How did you make the fire, because it looks real, but I am guessing it is an illusion? And did you have a fog machine going too, to account for the smoke? All together it is such a great Halloween scene. I love the bone pile too, seems like your witch has been busy butchering and baking!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the lighting. That is a great set up.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I second all the post above!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a beautiful photo. The setup is great, and I love the lighting you did.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

great shot! could you tell us about the lighting? It's one of the hardest parts of ween picture taking I have, mine always come out to dark


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How hot is this haunt? Triple HEX!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love this shot! Great job!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

*Love these pictures*

I just cant stop comming back and looking! These are jus amazing!!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg I love your photos! Awesome set up!!


----------

